# 2010 Utah Archery Bull



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Well,

Just got back last week from my Book Cliffs archery hunt. It was a very hot and dry hunt! I was joined by 3 friends who had deer tags for the same unit. Having scouted this area a ton and past knowledge from a buddy, I was set up to have a great hunt. The plan was to hunt water and sit it out. Opening morning the best bull we had seen came in right at shooting light with a smaller 5 point. Long story short they winded me either off the trail I walked in on or swirling breezes. That bull instantly went nocturnal and watered every day since at around 1 am. Smart old bull! Anyhow, 3 days of no bulls watering and this great 5x5 bull came in. It was a very easy decision! Biggest 5 point I will probably ever kill! Shot him at 30 yards and then got to work breaking him down by myself. The troops arrived as I finished the quartering and we got him packed out. Wonderful hunt and a great start to 2010!!

One cool note, this is actually the very first bull I spotted this year while scouting. He was a pretty bull on July 3rd and I told my brother, "it would be hard not to shoot that bull!"

Good luck to each of you on your hunts. Cant wait to see your pics!!




























Here is a link to the whole story (hope you don't mind me posting it here):

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/57.html


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! That's a beauty! 

That's gotta be a tough hunt with it so hot!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool looking bull. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I think that's a beautiful bull, especially for an archery hunt. Congratulations!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done! Who is that fugly guy in the ASAT? :O—–-:


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. Love those big 5pts. That thing has some amazing whale tales.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That is a monster 5er. Great bull!
My cousin killed a 350"+ 5er on Monroe 6 years ago with his muzzy. That thing was sick!
It looks like you are on top of the mountain? Hopefully your pack was all down hill?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

glad all the work paid out. It was fun hunting with you guys. Is the hunt going to be on roughing it out doors this weekend?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey nice bull and good story. Were you in the roadless area?? just wondering.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guy's for the nice comments! 

Yeah, it was a hot tough dry hunt, but I don't regret any bit of it. Had to get to cutting up the bull almost immediately so I sacrificed quality pics in order to butcher him by myself. Once quartered the troops arrived and helped get him off the hill. Unfortunately the pack was uphill but not the worst pack out I have done! Not bad! 

10 year, I was not in the roadless but pretty close!

Good luck to you all in your hunts!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats outstanding, dandy bull for sure!!! I hope to have the same luck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on a dandy bull. I could not pas him up.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time congrats on the nice Bull. 8)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Reeeeealy nice Chad,,,,,,,,,,I'd of shot him.

Looks like you were hunting from the Divide ,,,on top down!

I'll be out there wednesday.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

proutdoors said:


> Well done! Who is that fugly guy in the ASAT? :O---:


He is a trimmed down, hiking, fightin machine :shock: . I had both front quaters and the Back Straps on that load and felt like I could run out of there. This was a great hunt, I'm definately going to miss it.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats Chad on an awesone hunt. Pretty cool to see all those pics and the many critters. You hang with some pretty cool brothers.........always fun to share your success.
K


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice bull! I have been watching one very similar. I'm curious as to what he scores. Do you know? Have you put a tape on him? If you don't want to post it I would understand. Maybe a PM.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great story and bull. Congradulations.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Bull! I love big 5's!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, looks like a great bull!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guy's, It was an absolute rush and a hunt I will never forget. I could not have been successful without my good friends and family!


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good job, that is a nice 5pt. Way to take care of the meat instead of worry about the eye candy. Congrats.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

hay it been 5 years since your Wasatch bull up by strawberry. wow time flies
\


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

No, that was in "07 on an expo tag. I have been very lucky!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I just saw you on _Roughin' It_. Great job! Nice elk.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are some killer swords! Biggest 5 point that I have ever seen!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

That is an EXCELLENT bull! Congratulations!


----------



## blazz (Sep 13, 2010)

Well done, is that a deer? you are a good hunter...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Just an update,

We killed a Wasatch archery bull the last weekend of the hunt. Check out the link to see the whole story!!

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/57.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to post that all over here.Sounds like a great year for you guys. Now it time for some duck pounding.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I am ready to pound some ducks! Taking my boy muzzleloader deer hunting this week. So we are going to miss the opener. We will have to get out this year!


----------

